
Home buyers/owners, how do you feel about inspections? - Flavyo
https://forms.gle/oBd6i4P8mgSy3KB39
======
Flavyo
I'm collecting data to validate my hypothesis on home inspections. If you have
a minute, please fill out the 3 question survey. I have some responses, but
looking for a few more. Thanks!

